# leukocytes in urine 38 weeks pregnant



## kirsty5550

I went to see my midwife for a routine appointment and she did the usual urine test and said there was a small amount of leukocytes showing, usually shes really over cautious but she just said as im 38 weeks its nothing to worry about and it could bring baby here sooner! Anyone elce have any similar experiences? Im going back next week for a regualr check up so i guess she will check again.Thanks


----------



## katieeandbump

i had this at my 38 weeks pregnant and she said she wasnt going to send it off as it wasnt much and it could be cross contamination?? didnt seem worried though! i dont actually know what it is but not going to look it up as i tend to worry about things  xx


----------



## littledancer

Probably totally normal and nothing to worry about but I'm not sure why she would think that it might bring your baby here sooner, never heard that before!

Leukocytes in the urine are not diagnostic of anything in particular.
High numbers may be present normally, when there is a UTi, or several other conditions. Pregnancy often causes leukocytes to show up in the bladder for no particular reason. Usually when leukocytes are found, the patient's symptoms suggest what to do next. Often, a course of antibiotics is given as a first line treatment when infection is suspected, and nothing more is done if the antibiotics work. Sometimes, the urine is cultured to see if there is an infection. If an infection isn't suspected, the docs might just wait a while and retest you, or try other tests to diagnose the problem.


----------



## mrskx0x0

I had those at 37 weeks and they had disappeared a week later, I think they are supposed to maybe help get baby out because it can mean you have a UTI which would have been treated by antiobiotics if was diagnosed before 36 weeks as can cause early labour. Hasn't helped get mine out though I'm afraid :rofl:


----------



## chocaholic

I was told it could be because sample was contaminated with discharge


----------



## mrskx0x0

chocaholic said:


> I was told it could be because sample was contaminated with discharge

mine was contaminated in my opinion and I was convinced that was why it was coming up positive but when it was rechecked 4 days later with a clean sample they were still there. Then I got worried and then they disappeared lol.


----------



## priddy

Yep ive had plus 2 on couple checks and then nothing they said prob due to discharge and havent worried, ive started to make sure my water sample is always as soon as got out bath now as midwife said this was truest sample time.


----------



## vinnypeanut

I had leucocytes present at 25wk check up. Mine was because i was so dehydrated xx


----------



## ilovecocopops

are leukocytes there is you havent eaten much? I had something in my urine at 25 week app and the MW said not to worry as it was from not eating much that day (even though id had a big fat sandwich and it was only 1pm ) She didnt say what it was though and just shrugged it off. Ive got my next MW on fri at the hospital though as i need an Anti D so they might be more concerned if its there again? x


----------



## CormacksGirl

I had them present in one of my samples that the doc checked and was prescribed antibiotics only for the midwife to check the next day and found that my sample was all clear. I was 31 weeks. Midwife thought the Docs test could've been contaminated and was told to finish the AB's just to be on the safe side and not to worry. My sample was sent off to the lab and I haven't heard anything back so I'm guessing there was nothing wrong, should find out for sure next Wednesday!!!


----------

